# 1 1/2 yr. Male - Toronto Animal Services North



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

I passed this info along to the local Golden Retriever Rescue group last night and I just received confirmation that they will be making contact with the shelter re this beautiful boy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's great news!!

There was a time when you could never find a Golden Retriever to rescue, now it seems a lot of them are turning up in shelters.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks so much Kristen!

Ninde'Gold: I've noticed this too.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

It's sad, sad, sad that lots of goldens are showing up as rescues. 

Too many bad breeders out there who will sell a puppy to anyone without checking out their background and/or ability to even have a puppy. All they care about is the $$$$$. As well, too many people looking @ a cute golden ball of fluff & not realizing that they DO grow up and can be a handful so they dump them. 

When people have children with behavioural issues, they read books, go to classes or talk to professionals about the issues. When people have problems with young dogs, they dump them. Something wrong here.

Have you ever looked @ Kijijji to see the number of young that families can't handle? Again, sad, sad, sad! 

I am so glad that my breeder is very selective in who can get puppies from her. Just recently, Connie had a puppy application from a family who had lost their golden who "they think" was hit by a car - yes, the golden was allowed to roam. The family didn't have a fenced in backyard and the puppy would be designated to only the laundry room of their home - No puppy for you!

Definitely NOT a good thing to see goldens in rescue situations but wonderful that there are rescue agencies to help!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't look at Kijiji anymore. It's too sad.

People are giving away either dogs that are like 1 or 2 (which to me says, puppy got too big for them) or dogs that are 10+ (which to me says, dog is too old, don't want to deal with vet bills as they get sick)

It's truly sad to see.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Purebread Golden Retreiver 1 Year Old*



 
View larger image 






























Date Listed 05-Dec-11 Price *$350.00* Address 35 Tall Pine Rd, Northbrook, ON K0H 2G0, Canada 
View map Offered By Owner Date of Birth 05-Jun-10 (1 year old)



Description
Rehoming & Adoption
I am getting rid of my Golden Retriever as I no longer have the time for him because of near future work/living arrangements. He is a year old and hecomes to the name "Bentley" I am asking for money because thats the price I payed for him.

He is Dewormed, LOVES other animals, LOVES people (hasnt shown aggressive signs ever, even when playing rough)
He is an inside dog, although he likes to go for walks and play outside.
Comes with a few toys, and a Christmas Collar.
Very cute, Very smart.
Best reccomended for a family dog.





I am getting rid of my Golden Retriever as I no longer have the time for him because of near future work/living arrangements. He is a year old and hecomes to the name "Bentley" I am asking for money because thats the price I payed for him.

He is Dewormed, LOVES other animals, LOVES people (hasnt shown aggressive signs ever, even when playing rough)
He is an inside dog, although he likes to go for walks and play outside.
Comes with a few toys, and a Christmas Collar.
Very cute, Very smart.
Best reccomended for a family dog.


Visits: 133 ​


"Getting rid of" equates to throwing out in the trash, disposing of, cleaning house...... Some people just don't get it! 

This person paid $350 for this boy - obviously not for a good breeder but a greeder! 

If for any reason I was not able to care for my boys, my breeder would take them all back!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I can't look at Kijiji anymore. It's too sad.
> 
> People are giving away either dogs that are like 1 or 2 (which to me says, puppy got too big for them) or dogs that are 10+ (which to me says, dog is too old, don't want to deal with vet bills as they get sick)
> 
> It's truly sad to see.


.... or puppy is too much work, costs to much to care for, won't make the time, needs training, can't live in an apartment, moving into a property that doesn't take dogs (duhhhh did you not think of that before you got the puppy), has health issues..... the list goes on & on


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Speechless... :no:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Gwen said:


> .... or puppy is too much work, costs to much to care for, won't make the time, needs training, can't live in an apartment, moving into a property that doesn't take dogs (duhhhh did you not think of that before you got the puppy), has health issues..... the list goes on & on


I don't get the whole "we're moving to a place that doesn't allow pets". As someone who rents, you keep looking until you FIND a place to allows pets. I'd rather be living in my car than without my dogs. 

Too many people just don't do research at all.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

I never look at Kijiji but this is really depressing. I agree the wording "getting rid of" doesn't exactly connote warm fuzzy feelings of dog ownership.

I cannot imagine just giving up your dog because "life changed". When my life went upside down, I changed and moved with the express purpose of giving my Golden the best life possible (big yard, pool, walking trails). Sure it would have been more 'fun' for me in the city, but my dog was my responsibility and couldn't imagine life without him.

Anyway... I sent the Kijiji owner a note, advising her of the Ontario Golden Retriever Rescue group if she was unable to rehome her dog and begged her not to take him to a shelter. Hopefully that one will have a happy ending for the dog. It's just hard to imagine strapping a "christmas collar" onto your sweet young dog and selling him off right before the holidays. Tragic...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I don't get the whole "we're moving to a place that doesn't allow pets". As someone who rents, you keep looking until you FIND a place to allows pets. I'd rather be living in my car than without my dogs.
> 
> Too many people just don't do research at all.


I'll bet this is more along the lines of "i'm moving in with my new boyfriend and he doesn't want a big dog". I've seen that happen a few times.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

In the past year I've been laid off TWICE (putting me out of work for a total of 4 months). 

Life sucks sometimes but you don't just abandoned your family members.

There's been times where my dogs have been able to eat and I haven't! haha. But I love my dogs so it doesn't bother me. I'd do anything for them.

Life once again got back on track and things are going well. It's hard for me to feel sorry for people who are "getting rid of" their pets... I just feel sorry for the poor animals.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> In the past year I've been laid off TWICE (putting me out of work for a total of 4 months).
> 
> Life sucks sometimes but you don't just abandoned your family members.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat as you and am still unemployed because the economy is crap here but yes this is just a sorry excuse! I make sure that all my animals have what they need (food, toys, treats ect.) even if it means I must sacrifice myself. People shouldn't be allowed to have pets if they are viewed as disposable. I view my animals as my kids and if I ever have kids, theres no way I would dump them off on the side of the road.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nyahsmommy said:


> I am in the same boat as you and am still unemployed because the economy is crap here but yes this is just a sorry excuse! I make sure that all my animals have what they need (food, toys, treats ect.) even if it means I must sacrifice myself. People shouldn't be allowed to have pets if they are viewed as disposable. I view my animals as my kids and if I ever have kids, theres no way I would dump them off on the side of the road.


Sorry to hear you're going through a tough time, too. I've been off work since mid-August and had been searching for work since then. I finally managed to get in at a new Tim Hortons in Brampton. Better than nothing! I start Thursday! (which is good because all my saved up money finally ran out)

Not a dream job but I'll take whatever for now.

Try and hang in there, it's really tough times right now 

Thanks for being a true animal lover!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Sorry to hear you're going through a tough time, too. I've been off work since mid-August and had been searching for work since then. I finally managed to get in at a new Tim Hortons in Brampton. Better than nothing! I start Thursday! (which is good because all my saved up money finally ran out)
> 
> Not a dream job but I'll take whatever for now.
> 
> ...


Theres a new timmies in Brampton? Dang I live in Mississauga too. I applied to the head off in Oakville but haven't heard anything back. I have an interview with the oakville humane society this week so hopefully that goes well... it's part time but I would get to work with animals(not getting my hopes up though). Congrats to you for finding something in this economy though  Trying to hang in there lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, they're opening December 22nd, Sandalwood and Chingacousy??

I believe they are having another job fair on Thursday at Cassie Campbell Community Centre.

Might be worth looking into? It would be full time at least. 

Though working with animals would be awesome, too! That's my goal sometime in life to work with animals... I'll get there eventually haha.


----------

